# 510 Software Update



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

This week I was surprised to see that for the first time in years, there is an update available for my 510 DVR. Can anyone tell me what it's supposed to update?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Problably things on the backend and nothing you will notice.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

what is the firmware version? I still have p407


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P4.90


----------



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

Yes 4.90, and it's already causing problems like picture glitches, frozen screens and reboots.. At least I'm assuming it's due to the update because it was fine before.

And even worse, apparently an old problem has returned. A few years ago, I had to stop using the "record new only" option on my timers because several times all the events on the Daily Schedule would disappear even though the timers were still set in the Timers List. I had to delete all timers and recreate them in order to populate the Daily Schedule. It would be fine for a week or so and then happen again. After doing this several times, I switched to "weekly" instead of "new" and the problem never happened again - until now. I spent almost an hour tonight putting back all the timers. I hope this doesn't mean I have to set manual timers for everything now. Thanks a lot, Dish.


----------

